# Липома головного мозга или остеохондроз всему виной?



## Raisa05 (4 Авг 2018)

Здравствуйте уважаемые врачи! Мне 29 лет,рост 167,вес 62 кг. Год назад у меня начались приступы ПА, невролог назначил обследование в ходе которого выявлено: кт грудного отдела позвоночника: распространённый остеохондроз,сколиоз 1 степени вправо (в положении лёжа)2) ЭМГ исследования-норма 3) МРТ поясничного отдела- картина минимально выраженных дегеративно дистрофических изменений 4) МРТ шейного отдела- грыжи дисков С4/С5, С5/С6,С6/С7 5) МРТ головного мозга- мелкая липома треугольника заднего рога левого бокового желудочка мозга без патологическеого воздействия на ткань мозга,увеличения вертикального размера гипофиза. Биохимия крови норма. После обсдования мне был поставлен диагноз всд по самотофорному типу,к сожалению не могу найти заключение где написаны препараты которые мне выписывал врач. После лечения мне стало лучше. В октябре прошлого года была обнаружена киста тазобедренного сустава (доброкачественная) была прооперирована ,стоит пластина. Начала ходить в зал. Сейчас беспокоит: боли в шее и спине между лопаток,боль в левой руке и слабость в ней же,боли в голове в затылочной части или в области лба ,мурашки в левой ноге,изредка тошнота. Невролог назначила физио и мильгамму с кеторолом (не делаю ,жалко желудок) Я записалась снова на МРТ мозга с контрастом и на УЗИ щитовидной. Помогите мне понять ,что со мной? Я очень мнительный человек,за эту неделю что меня мучают боли довела себя практически до нервного срыва. Стала раздражительной.Не хочу никуда выходить и ничего делать. ЭКГ сделала,синусовая тахикардия. Устала бегать на обследования! Может ли эта липома давать такие симптомы или это обострение остеохондроза? Что это??


----------



## La murr (4 Авг 2018)

@Raisa05, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Авг 2018)

Сделайте МРТ с контрастном, определитесь с отсутствием причин в головном мозге.
Остальное мелочи - мышцы и паника.


----------



## Raisa05 (4 Авг 2018)

@Raisa05,


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сделайте Мрт с контрастном, определитесь с отсутствием причин в головном мозге.
> Остальное мелочи- мышцы и паника


Благодарю за то,что Вы откликнулись!Уже сделала! Контраст не стали делать. Вообще врач сказал,что он эту липому даже в заключении писать не будет. Вот как то так. Неужели из-за мышц я мучаюсь? Как избавиться от болей? Лечебную физкультуру я делаю дома ежедневно,хожу в тренажёрный зал три раза в неделю. Может массаж или препараты которые расслабляют мышцы? Слава Богу,что с мозгом всё в порядке. Рука меня больше всего беспокоит,она слабее и болит переодически. Снимки сделала,по костям проблем нет..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Авг 2018)

Опишите слабость и онемение руки


----------



## Raisa05 (4 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Опишите слабость и онемение руки


Слабость чувствуется от локтя до пальцев. Болит тоже в этих местах. Ощущение будто я отлежала руку. Несколько месяцев назад на этой руке дергался палец большой,как тик нервный. Врачу показывалась,в очередной раз был поставлен остеохондроз и всё на этом.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Авг 2018)

Какие пальцы? Онемение и слабость


----------



## Raisa05 (4 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Какие пальцы? Онемение и слабость


Пальцы безымянный,мизинец и средний. Сейчас решила провести эксперимент,сжала в кулак руку и поочередно их вытаскивала из кулака. На безымянном и среднем прострелило до самой шеи


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Авг 2018)

Если стреляет при раскрытии кисти, то проблема не сверху вниз, а снизу - тендиниты, тендовагиниты, туннельные проявления - при ваших пальцах, скорее синдром запястного канала, или пронатора.


----------



## Raisa05 (4 Авг 2018)

А какое обследование нужно пройти,для того чтобы это выявить? Это лечится хоть?)) Спасибо Вам огромное за Вашу помощь!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Авг 2018)

Доктор нужен.
УЗИ и ЭНМГ.


----------



## Raisa05 (5 Авг 2018)

Поняла Вас. По крайней мере теперь я знаю в каком направлении двигаться и не буду мучать себя догадками. И ещё очень бы хотелось у Вас спросить,можно ли мне заниматься сейчас в зале? Тренировки силовые. Или сначала обследование и лечение,а уже потом можно возобновить тренировку?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Авг 2018)

Так обследованы. Слишком после зала не становится хуже, занимайтесь.
Цель занятий вроде ясна, чтобы не болело.
А задачи какие ставите? Что развиваете и ради чего?


----------



## Raisa05 (5 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, в общем то поддерживаю форму в целом,но заметила,что когда по каким то причинам пропускаю тренировки ,боли в спине становятся интенсивными. Когда была реабилитация после операции, естественно не ходила в зал,со спиной замучилась в тот момент. До слёз было дело. Так что мне без тренировок никак я так поняла. Пока так спасаюсь)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Авг 2018)

Правильно.
Ставьте более конкретные задачи - мышцы спины сильные и длинные. Мышцы шейного отдела с нагрузкой правильной на отдельные группы. Правильный стереотип движений.
Вопрос - можно ли накачать правильный стереотип для сидения.


----------

